# formular per Mail versenden



## Corex (18. November 2003)

Hallo,

wie kann ich mehrere Eingabefelder und ein Textarea über per Mail versenden.
Mit der Funktion Mail() geht es leider nicht da es max. 5? parameter übernimmt.

Ich möchte das die Mail wie folgt ausschaut:

Name: xyz
Nachname: sadf
Geb.: asdfasdf
Ort: asdfasdf

nachricht:
asdfasdfasdfadfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasf
asdfasdfsafd

müsste doch machbar sein!

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Razorhawk (18. November 2003)

die variable von mail(); welche für den Textinhalt zuständig ist der Mail dem weißt du den ganzen code zu, also vpon mir aus


```
$mailsatring="

Dein name: $name<br>
Dein Wohnort: $wohnort<br>
Alter: $alter<br><br>

Dein Passwort: $pass<br>
Vielen Dank.... usw. ";
```

Soll heißen du kannst deinen ganzen mailinhalt wie eine htmlseite schreiben in den den Aktiventeil durch Variablen ersetzen und alles einer Varaible zuweisen!


----------



## Corex (18. November 2003)

Also du meinst:


```
$subject="Anfrage";
$Mailto="xyz@hallo.de";

$mailsatring="
Dein name: $name<br>
Dein Wohnort: $wohnort<br>
Alter: $alter<br><br>
Dein Passwort: $pass<br>
Vielen Dank.... usw. ";


mail($mailto, $subject, $mailsatring);
```

Und der würde mir den inhalt in die Mail einbinden?

Doch net so schwer. Hab mal wieder zu kompliziert gedacht  

danke


----------



## emkey (18. November 2003)

Du kannst natürlich auch \n anstatt <BR> benutzen ...


----------



## Tim C. (18. November 2003)

Wobei nach meinem Verständnis in einer HTML Mail das \n ziemlich sinnlos wäre, wärend in einer Unicode Mail das <br> sinnfrei wäre.


----------



## matt (18. November 2003)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen sinnlos und sinnfrei? 

@Corex: es gibt ne nette Website namens PHP.net (http://www.php.net), da kann man Funktionen sehr gut nachschlagen.

Gruß,
  matt


----------



## Corex (18. November 2003)

@matt:

Natürlich hab die Mail() Funktion in PHP.net gefunden. Konnte mir aber bei meinem Problem nicht weiterghelfen.
Dort wird nur die Grundlegende Funktion erkläret.

Razorhawk hat schon mein Problem erkannt und für mich ausreichend beschrieben


----------



## MiLa (18. November 2003)

> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen sinnlos und sinnfrei?



Ich glaube er wollte lediglich eine einfache Wortweiderholung vermeiden und seinen weit fortgeschrittenen Wortschatz präsentieren


----------



## matt (18. November 2003)

@Lars: oder er hat da wirklich was falsch gemacht . Vom Sinn im Satz kommt mir die Wortstellung etwas komisch vor...

@Corex: klar, aber dort wird auch erklärt, wie mit der Funktion umgegangen werden muss und was genau die Parameter bedeuten. Schau's dir doch mal an: 


```
Von: http://de3.php.net/manual/de/function.mail.php

bool mail ( string to, string subject, string message [, string additional_headers [, string additional_parameters]])

mail() veschickt die Nachricht in message an den Empfänger in to.
```

Gruß,
  matt


----------

